# URGENT Advice



## JaneSeymor (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello there,

I am an Egyptian national living in Italy after completing my PhD there. Usually upon completing the PhD you are granted a one-year "grace" permit (attesa occupazione) to find a job or leave. I have been offered consultancy work in Lebanon and currently live between Italy and Lebanon until I move to Lebanon fully in the summer. 

My question is: I am to marry (received the marriage license) to my German fiancée in Berlin (who also works in Lebanon) on May 22 and my Italian permit expires on June 3. I will be staying out of Italy in the period of March and April and will enter Italy on May 15 and fly directly to Berlin for the marriage and leave right after the marriage back to Beirut with my husband. 

Will I face any problems at the border of Italy because I will be entering the country a little over two weeks before the expiry of my permit?

The problem is because I am not staying long enough in any country in the coming period it is difficult for me to go through a visa process (that takes between 6-8 weeks) due to work commitments and would hope for my permit to be enough to allow me to enter and have my marriage.

Thank you for your reply in advance


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It should be fine, but bring a copy of your ticket out of the Schengen Area. Actually once you marry an EU citizen (May 22) there's absolutely no rush to leave since you have the right to stay co-resident with him. But that doesn't apply on May 15th, so bring a copy of your Berlin to Beirut ticket.


----------



## JaneSeymor (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply. I really do appreciate it


----------

